# Am I the only one mad about Olympic coverage?



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I have been disappointed with the equestrian coverage on tv here in Canada. It has so far been nonexistent in my area. And, when I pvr an event on tv that states equestrian there is only a mention lasting a few seconds. Shame on you CTV!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, I'm miffed too. 
We don't have a functioning TV at my house (since the digital switch, we don't have cable and we leave on top of a "mountain"-like hill so the signal is TERRIBLE up here) and therefore have no TV "service provider". So, I haven't watched a lick of the Olympics because I can't watch online without a TV service provider and I can't watch on the actual TV. 

Soooo mad. I love the Olympics, even without the horses (which would be even more ideal+I agree with you about feeling mildly disrespected), but the fact that I'm somehow "not good enough" to watch because I don't have a TV? Ridiculous.
On the "plus" side, I'm kinda consoling myself with know that the horses really aren't on much so I'm not missing out on the best stuff... :-|


----------



## Equenix (May 21, 2012)

Nope I'm feeling it to. 
I have to watch it online because we don't get live broadcast. No commentary you can't even hear the live commentary so I sit there and content myself with watching the horses. Though I do enjoy watching the other sports they get wayyyy more glimmered up in contrast!
Later today I heard a rumor that some reporter said that equestrain show jumping was a gentle sport. So I think it's because no one knows about. Outside the circle of horse world when people think horses (at least in north america) you think cowboys on the range, trail rides, fat ponies and the pink sparkly horses down the Barbie isle. No one is really introduced to the Olympic extreme. This really saddens me because I don't think you have to be in the loop to enjoy watching it but it simply leaves the fact that a lot of people remain ignorant to the equestrain sports.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm in San Diego CA and they showed probably 60 of the 75 riders go for their eventing round....it was in the morning from 6-9 pacific time for me. It really is sad that we don't get air time but niether do some of the other sports. There are what, 26 "major" sports and only a handful get the air time fans think they deserve? 

I have to argue that you do need to be in the loop of being an equestrian to enjoy watching for a prolonged amount of time. To, for lack of a better phrase, the untrained eye all horse go rounds look the same, especially dressage. I, and I love to ride, can even tire of watching (I much rather do...) it's hard when you have no one to root for....don't know the rules....don't understand the premise etc to watch a sport, I get it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RosiePosie06 (Jun 3, 2012)

Equenix said:


> Nope I'm feeling it to.
> I have to watch it online because we don't get live broadcast.* No commentary you can't even hear the live commentary so I sit there and content myself with watching the horses.* Though I do enjoy watching the other sports they get wayyyy more glimmered up in contrast!
> Later today I heard a rumor that some reporter said that equestrain show jumping was a gentle sport. So I think it's because no one knows about. Outside the circle of horse world when people think horses (at least in north america) you think cowboys on the range, trail rides, fat ponies and the pink sparkly horses down the Barbie isle. No one is really introduced to the Olympic extreme. *This really saddens me because I don't think you have to be in the loop to enjoy watching it but it simply leaves the fact that a lot of people remain ignorant to the equestrain sports*.


The bolded statements spoke my mind. I want some commentary! I love horses, but I don't know squat about eventing so it would be great to have commentary. That's why I'm able to enjoy watching gymnastics or volleyball despite not having experience. Then that leads me to agree that you really don't need to be a part of something to enjoy it! How many people watch events in the Olympics that they don't know anything about? Why can't eventing be one of those? UGH.

I seriously want to find out who I could actually talk to about this and change it four years down the road...


----------



## RosiePosie06 (Jun 3, 2012)

I agree that it can get boring, especially if you're not in the loop. But that's why it just needs to be highlighted with commentary like the other sports. And dressage definitely can get boring, but I adore it.


----------



## Equenix (May 21, 2012)

Well the way it's presented plays a role like rosie said. For example I got into rowing, beach volley ball and a whole bunch of other stuff I know diddly squat about. I just cheered on my country and waited for the people talking on the screen to explain it to me. But I will give anything under grand prix dressage is dull, I myself will probable only watch the freestyle.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

the sports that get coverage are the sports people watch. The sports people watch are the ones they understand or have pretty girls. TV's need to sell advertising. So they show what they feel will get the highest ratings


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Im ticked too! and when I went to watch online I couldn't because i had to have all our Direct tv account stuff and it was the middle of the night so I wasn't gonna wake my dad for that!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am miffed too I can't watch it at all 
it seems like equestrian sports is not important to the viewers


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

The vast majority of viewers aren't interested in horses.

For the vast majority, Dressage could be called: "People Bouncing on Bouncy Horses".

Eventing is easier for most to understand: "Was There a Pileup?"

Show Jumping: "Was There a Wreck?"

Nor would commentary help. I remember watching Dressage on YouTube, and the commentator said in BBC tones, "For Anky to win, she'll need to ride as only Anky can ride!" Yeah, THAT helps a lot! I found myself wishing there was some ******* to say something like, "He'll go faster if you let go of his head, lady!", or, "Look at her lean back & pull...bet she has a strong back! I'd hire her to clean my floors, no problem!"

Instead, the commentator went on to add brilliant analysis like, "She's practiced this many times in practice..." What? You mean dressage riders don't go for a world championship without practicing first? What's next? Saying in hushed tones, "She rides like that deliberately?" or "She tried those clothes on before she came to the stadium"?

I may like watching horse stuff, but most figure it makes a good time to go to the potty and piaffe a little...

Maybe they could have the dressage riders wear bikinis...or perform two at a time and allow them to punch the other rider!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

or perform two at a time and allow them to punch the other rider!

Ha HA HAHAHAAAA!!!! I'd even pay extra to see that!

Yeah, I wish they showed it more too. I also wish they had more Western events! It's not like we're the only ones doing them, and they are growing around the world.

Swimming equals a sleeping pill for me. Gymnastics are pretty boring too. Rowing ='s SNORE. I would love to see more of the shooting, and diving.
That synchronised stuff was crazy.


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

I can't even watch the equestrian sports. Dressage is on at like 3 am for me. 3AM!!!!!!! WTF!?!?!?!?! HRTV doesn't even recover it. I'm stuck with watching TB racing all day. :-x


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I haven't gotten anything here either-really disappointing.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

made the riders wear bikinis and give them swords. Wasnt dressage originally cavalry saber fighting tests ?

Dressage is percieved as a hoity toity sport reserved for the super elite to perform and understand. The coustumes they wear isnt helping that image. I think they need to bring Endurance racing into the olympics


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

The coverage on my TV (I have verizon fios) has been showing the equestrian events, but the problem is they're only on between 3-5am and even though I can record it I want to watch it live when it's in action. If it's not that, when it is on, a few times on my tv it didn't even say it was equestrian, it said it was the usual: swimming, gymnastics, rowing, etc. I was quite irritated.

Luckily I was able to catch a few things like the first day of cross country for the last hour because of it saying it was something completely different.


----------



## Gilly (May 28, 2011)

The pay TV company Foxtel in Australia has AMAZING coverage. Every medal event is beamed live...so pretty much everything is shown on seven (eight?) channels. London 6 has become my new favourite channel as all the equestrian events are aired live at night (AEST time, that is ) and it's ad free! Free-to-air Channel 9 has rights to air the Games but from what I've heard the coverage isn't very good.

Wait...sorry I'm not ticked off as I have pay TV but all the free-to-air stuff is crap!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

It would be interesting to hear about coverage from an European's perspective. 

I agree with all of the comments about "why" the horsey-events are missing from local coverage. In addition, I would add this:

The "people" factor is missing. We know that there are equestrians competing who have had to face obstacles and overcome challenges. They have competed and lost and won big to get to the Olympics and be chosen on the USA team. But who knows it? Not I. I couldn't even tell you the ratio of male riders to female riders on Team USA.

The USA olympic team should be praising these hopefuls during competitions and advertising them in mainstream America. But they dont so people don't know.

On one hand, these riders have their privacy. Teens are not following them around gawking and snapping pictures. No papparazzi. But, they also come home with several medals and no one knows a thing about it.

I would also debate the inclusion of a horse removes some of the human interest. My husband asked me last night who won the medal. The rider or the horse. Yes, and I still married him. But, the fact the competitor is on a horse does in some way, reduce the excitement.

Yesterday I watched men's 200 metre swimming for all of 6 laps. The announcers went on and on about effort of the swimmer. The swimmer's condition, power of the dolphin kick, extension of the arm. Smoothness. They drew circles around the swimmer to highlight what they see.

In Dressage, the whole point is not to see the rider move. To illustrate dressage properly would be to discuss the horse, not the rider. And, that turns people off. They want to identify with the athlete as a person.

In all Olympic events, the sports that receive the *greatest *coverage are the individual competitor events, such as ice skating (couples or singles) gymnastics, swimming, skiing. The luge gets its fame for being so freaky fast and dangerous.

If you sit back and really watch and listen to the Olympics, you are learning about the athletes and not necessarily about the sport itself. It's all about the people and the human side of training, sacrifcing, and competing. We hear stories of their childhood, their families, tragedies and successes. 

Equestrians train, sacrifice and compete just as intensely. They have families. They suffer losses and have successes. But, they are not household names.

I couldn't even tell you if any of our own forum members are in London this month.

For us to get the proper coverage, they need to come out from the shadows.

My two cents.

PS - I would also add that while almost every competitor is backed by money to some extent, the greatest praise and following goes to the little guy that worked hard and beat the odds. Most people I know think that equestrians have this unending pot of money and did not beat the odds.

What the sport needs is an inner city kid who woked her/his way through lessons and is now the top rider. That's something the people can get behind. Nobody wants to get behind a snooty britches wearing third-generation money child who had a nanny and went to private boarding school.

(no offense to your rich kids. being funny)


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

If Endurance racing was an Olympic sport, I'd work my butt off trying to get there. I love Endurance. 

I agree tho, they should have a bit more. It's basically just dressage, cross country and show jumping. It would be nice to see some western sports there as well. Western dressage, barrels even... some sort of speed event!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

AQHSam said:


> ...In Dressage, the whole point is not to see the rider move...


This. 

Besides riding and jogging, my other hobby is handgun shooting. Don't do it competitively, but I can cheerfully spend an hour out plinking in the desert.

Shooting is an Olympic sport. The US Supreme Court has ruled watching it unconstitutional as "cruel and unusual punishment". Lets watch a guy move as little as possible. Lets watch him try to time his trigger pull with his heart beat so his pulse doesn't pull his shot off. Lets see if all his shots make one tiny hole at 1000 yards...

If the North Vietnamese had known about Olympic shooting, ALL our POWs would have talked within hours.

I guess I'm odd. I think sports are something you DO, not something you WATCH. If I want to watch riding, I'll pop "The Man From Snowy River" in the DVD. As an added bonus, they'll all be using Australian saddles. Go, Jim, go! Turn 'em, Jim!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Joe4d said:


> the sports that get coverage are the sports people watch. The sports people watch are the ones they understand or *have pretty girls.* TV's need to sell advertising. So they show what they feel will get the highest ratings


Sad but true. There are a LOT more people riding horses than compete in beach volleyball, but they show long games to completion there. Maybe because riders look like this....




















And beach volleyball looks like this......



















It's hard to compete. And the people scheduling the events are probably male!! :twisted:

The coverage on network TV, however, has been the best they have had, up to now. I saw a lot more XC than I ever had on free TV.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm for once lucky that I moved across the Atlantic! I'm lucky to have coverage on BBC. For people with Sky tv, we can pick and choose whatever sport we want to watch. 

The big downer is i'm in work all week  The plus side... the boss is away so my lunch has been spend taking over the other office and watchin the coverage. I'd off you all a play by play but I would be seriously pushin my luck to watch telly and be on here at the same time!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I think they should bring back jousting, Now THAT would draw a crowd.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Last winter we did Movie Night Saturday with the kids and watched older movies. I introduced to them movies from my childhood. Man from Snowy River, Black Stallion, National and International Velvet. 

Both kids were in silent awe of the Internation Velvet movie and the Olympic competition. They cheered Tatum O'Neill. It really is about getting a glimpse into the athlete's life. Not just watching the competition.

All the famous USA Olympic greats have their story and their competitor's story. We (as tv viewers) want to see the cheesy videos about their early years, family, and need a competitor's story mixed in as the evil bad guy nemisis.

I dare say each Country's media plays the same tune.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Another one from across the pond here, but for someone without Sky, the BBC coverage of the Dressage has been shameful. Whilst at work, we've been finding out the Brit's times, and dropping everything to rush into the house and go in the living room to watch it on Sky (boss included) 

Very jealous of said boss, she and her daughter got tickets to the Freestyle to Music, and I'm going to be stuck on the yard all day on Thursday when they're travelling up to watch it :'(


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

TOTALLY AGREE!! I don't have INet at home, so on the weekends during the games I have had to get my news from HRTV's "Equestrian News"
HRTV'S "EQUESTRIAN NEWS FROM THE LONDON GAMES" OFFERS FANS THE LATEST INFORMATION, BEGINNING SATURDAY, JULY 28 - Press Releases - News | HRTV.com
NBC has some old-fogies in charge with their heads you know WHERE and cannot figure out how the rest of us like to stream AND watch live AND tivo stuff that airs in the middle of the night, but is LIVE. The last GREAT coverage of equestrian Olympic rides was in Los Angeles (1992). I remember watching hours and hours of cross country runs, skillfully interspersed with other sports.
Even though the above program airs from GB, I still got a better run down from them than NBC and they even mentioned some US news. I don't understand why they can't see that we follow sports internationally. I'm thrilled to see the women's gymnastic *team* get the gold, but I'm equally excited to watch the Germans ride Dressage.
It's the same as in the movie industry, with people in charge who haven't spent their life in the business. Here's hoping somebody else usurps them in the future.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

bsms said:


> This.
> 
> <snip>I guess I'm odd. I think sports are something you DO, not something you WATCH. If I want to watch riding, I'll pop "The Man From Snowy River" in the DVD. As an added bonus, they'll all be using Australian saddles. Go, Jim, go! Turn 'em, Jim!</snip>


My family thinks Westminster is the absolute BORE and hate when Feb rolls around. But, I can watch every minute. Mostly because I had competed with my dogs for years and I recognize many of the people. I also have my favorites (dogs, not handlers) that I am rooting.

I watch gait, critique form, challenge toplines. 

I think it's different when you have participated in the sport. My husband loves Top Shot. I can't stand the show. It's the male version of lifetime for women. But, he likes to shoot so he finds it exciting to see the trick shooting and precision. I'm just glad I like to read and have a nice comfy chair in the other room in which to do so. :wink:


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Paintlover1965 said:


> I have been disappointed with the equestrian coverage on tv here in Canada. It has so far been nonexistent in my area. And, when I pvr an event on tv that states equestrian there is only a mention lasting a few seconds. Shame on you CTV!


OLN has full coverage of all the equestrian events. And IMO, you can't blame CTV for not covering events we don't really have a chance of a medal in. They can't televise the whole Olympics. They've had online feeds for everything except the second day of the eventing dressage which is pretty good. The camera work on the feeds is better than it was last Olympics too.


----------



## JustEvent (May 22, 2012)

I agree with the coverage sucks. Luckily for me, I work at a sports bar so I've managed to talk my manager into putting on the equestrian parts. Even if that means I show up at 8 when we don't open until 11. Everyone at my job ask me questions about it and nobody really understands it. I don't think they really want too. To them, horseback riding is easy and anyone could do it so why bother watching some person hang on? IT's interesting to me because I know what's going on but since you can't see it, it's not that great for someone who doesn't understand.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> I think they should bring back jousting, Now THAT would draw a crowd.


Not an Olympic sport, but coming back none the less. I'm trying to imagine some of the guys from Full Metal Jousting in the Olympics...

Full Metal Jousting — History.com TV Episodes, Schedule, & Video


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I am sure they will have more coverage of the show jumping as more people watch that then the dressage. I love the eventing and jumping but I find it hard to watch dressage, maybe because I don't really know much about it.

Am hoping to pvr some stuff so I can watch it in 2 weeks when I get home.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought that the coverage of the cross country phase of the eventing was fantastic. It was on for about 4 hours. 

I am hoping for good coverage tomorrow when the show jumping starts, but I am ready to watch it online if I have to.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

You are not alone, they have been doing this to equines in the Olympic for as long as I can remember. I am surprised that the USET do not do something about this


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Now I'm mad. I scheduled my DVR for the times that were listed they would be on, with an hour extra before and after, just in case. In a four hour span, the only thing that was on was a 30 second interview of Jan Ebeling talking about how Rafalca did. I heard from a friend that they showed a handful of rides at a completely different time :evil:


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I know its after the fact but ctv has video coverage of all equestrian that you can watch.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

If you can access the online viewing on NBC you can watch the whole competition.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

AlexS said:


> If you can access the online viewing on NBC you can watch the whole competition.


Ya unfortuantely you have to live in the us to get that.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am upset cause I can't watch the equestrian events


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

Dressage is on msnbc right now (1:30 central time). Don't know how long it will last, so switch over!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

I UNDERSTAND. Someone told me today that they are shown at 5:45 in the morning where i'm at. I DON'T WAKE UP THAT EARLY. I also got mad at Barnes & Noble for not selling any equestrian magazines. RAWR. We riders are tough.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Still wish our network coverage was better of the equestrian events. I prefer to watch the olympics on tv. I was able to find the show jumping this Monday on TSN and it was good!


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm really mad about the coverage I've gotten. The guide will tell me that there is an equestrian sport happening and then when it gets to the coverage it's in the middle of a ride and the only commentary is 'oo he's going to get marked down for that one' or 'oh man did you see that' or my personal favorite 'they've really had to practice for this one' (the word 'duh' comes to mind and a lot of sarcasm) and they'll show three or four riders before they cut to something else. Not even the top scoring riders either. I was watching the other day and they showed the routine for the dressage rider that ended up in 16th or something. I didn't even find out who the top scorers were until I looked on line. Then I've chosen the horse and rider combo I'm behind and I'll never see them ride again. It's even harder to get footage of my favorite riders because I'm not watching people from the usa or gb.
But it comes down to the uniform. and education on the sports. It's english riding so it's all blazers, top hats, and jods which although look professional aren't the most attractive uniforms and there aren't many people who know what a proper pirouette looks like or knows when a horse balks at a jump. They're looking for the drama and although I'm on the edge of my seat when a horse gets to a fence and I cringe when a pole falls not many other people do. And although I know dressage is a difficult thing to learn, once you've seen one rider do it you know what's coming and it all just seems repetitive and boring. 
I was at a restaurant with some friends when they were doing team jumping and if I hadn't been there to explain what was going on and why the horses couldn't just get over the jump no one would have watched it. A group at a different table said my commentary was better than the people who were getting paid to do it and that they were amazed it was such a difficult sport. But I pretty much had to explain the basics of riding (holding on with the legs, the proper angle to enter a jump, steering with more than just the reins, etc) and then the event as well before they understood why it was an olympic sport. My own sister, who has grown up with horses and even rides mine occasionally, has to ask a thousand questions before she gets into it or even begins to understand it. Horseback riding just isn't as popular as it once was and because there isn't enough education on the sport people just skip over it to something easy to understand like swimming or gymnastics. So I advise an equestrian in every house so more people can enjoy the horses!
Although I'd totally be a fan of jousting becoming an olympic sport. But I'd want more size variety. I'd love to see people joust on ponies, or monkeys jousting on minis. That would be a spectacle. (Kidding of course about the monkeys maybe babies instead.)


----------



## coffeebean264 (Aug 6, 2012)

I know right?!?! I have wanted to watch it! I guess it is on T.V. though. The barn owner of where I train at says she watches it and finds the times online. She says she watches it on NBC. I have yet to watch because she just told us this morning but I hope it helps! I also hope that its true because I so badly want to see the freestyle and the Cross country (even though I missed the eventing part haha) Hope I can stay in the loop with it and so can you guys lol


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Watching it every day - fantastic (I would have loved tickets for the 3 day event, but didn't get any :-()


----------



## coffeebean264 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah same here! But i have been watching it online because I am usually not home in time no matter how hard I try  I only WISH I could get tickets to see it in person


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I do think really, in this Olympics, the coverage has been the best ever. Putting in my zip code and then my channels etc., has allowed me to see each day, when the equines are on and on which channel. I plan it out each night, for the following day and make sure I'm up at that particular time. I was thrilled to see Charlotte Dujardin, win the gold this morning. My hubby even cheered for her and he's not horsey at all.

Some might find this interesting...

The Scandalous Games | Horse Sport International

I suspect in any sport, what is boring to some, is exciting to others. I do wish though, that as others have said, someone would briefly explain the rules. We have become incredibly faithful beach volleyball fans and have sort of figured out the rules for ourselves. Same with several other sports. 

I have watched the Olympics for longer than most of you have been alive, and I have to say that this was THE best.

Lizzie


----------



## drsgdiva2425 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Horrid!*

Dressage Today had an article several months ago with a discussion about the lack of boys/young men pursuing Dressage. After the ridiculous coverage of all of the equestrian events on NBC I don't expect interest to peek for many.

One commentator during one of the MANY breaks between riders during the jumping competition actually wondered "how do the synchronized swimmers keep their make up on". REALLY???? THAT'S YOUR QUESTION!!

While I do not want to take anything away from any athlete as they all work, train and sacrifice so much, I am really disgusted with the almost invisible coverage the equestrian sport has. 

If this isn't bad enough, don't expect to see ANY of the para-olympics televised. At a time when in my humble opinion the entire world could use a good dose of heart warming encouragement we will not see it. Then again, the commentators would have no idea how to talk about a rider with no legs, or one who holds reins in their teeth. 

Next Olympics can we enlist someone with a clue to e the commentators?????


----------



## 1997sparkie (Aug 7, 2012)

I have yet to see any Olympic coverage of equestrian. . . I wish they would show it; I'm tired of watching women's water polo


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

It really is NBC and their monopoly of the coverage. You would THINK that they'd be encouraging their viewers to watch the other channels carrying Olympic events, but they hardly mention them at all. I KNOW bc I've been tivo'ing as much as possible--I only have 360-odd hours, so I have to delete an 8 hour segment if there's nothing I want to send over to my 1 1/2 terrabyte. Most of the time this week, the available record time has been skating at about 40 hours, since my family has some stuff they need to erase--sorry, I digress.
Agreed that the T & A of women's beach volleyball and eye makeup of synchronized swimming is getting the attention, like it's softcore porn, or something.
Shameful, too, bc most of the USA athlete interviews (and other country's representatives) are stories of _very hard and dedicated work,_ and appreciation of ANY medal. MY impression of this Olympics is that the winners overall have become older. They use their maturity to work smarter, and this was lacking several decades ago, when we got to listen to US skaters whine about this and that, and hear that you were "passed it" at 25yo in most competitions. We have, THIS time, a 71yo Equestrian (Japan, Dressage), a 52yo US Showjumper, several 35yo track&Field medal winners. It's refreshing.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

On British TV - the BBC - all of the Olympic equestrian events have been televised and not just because the Brits won three golds and a silver. 
I suggest you dig around the BBC website to see if you can pick some of the recordings.

Sorry there are no Western events but maybe that would be for you guys to make an approach to the Olympic organisers. Your problem is that there is not much in the way of Western riding competition in Europe or Asia.

Today I made a suggestion on the forum that a competition be devised to slot between Dressage and 3 day eventing which would be based on some of the principles of Le Trec. But the idea did not get a favourable response from HF members. 

The idea was to have a severe obstacle course incorporating some of the scenarios to be found out on the trails or in the community which might cause a spook in a horse ie loud noises, balloons, walking on plastic, crossing ditches on planks, standing still by kerbside, walking thru deep water, descending & ascending steep gradients, passing thru groups of pigs or goats, being subjected to fan blown wind, jumpimg a log but thru a paper bag - all to be done against the clock. We have something vaguely similar in the UK Pony Club competitions - "chase me charlies", "barrel racing" etc but this olympic event would be a step up in severity. _What one would be testing is the rider's level of control and the horse's trust in the rider to go forwards when the horse's instinct would be to turn back._ There could also be included some very fundamental dressage movements.

Such an event would be open to all breeds of horses from all traditions. Whereas at the moment a continental warmblood inherits a conformation that gives it an advantage in dressage for example. My idea is a fun event to be accompanied by lots of cheering and laughter from the audience.

Dressage especially is likely to get more and more elitist and more exclusive to those that can afford the horse. It is also a difficult sport for the specator to judge. 
The show jumping competition has turned away from height and moved towards being deliberately difficult for a horse to jump especially at speed.

It is said that many smaller countries cannot afford to send an equestrian team but I'd like to see teams from Asian countries such as Mongolia and arab countries such as Algeria and Morocco. To atrract them there is a need to incorporate some of their equestrian traditions in the competitions.

Incidentally the Saudi team did very well this year although not one rider wore a flowing gown. Arab countries have a strong equestrian tradition.

But sadly the Olympic Committee may not accept my ideas on the subject

BG


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

That WAS killer show jumping course, with the water jump and adjusting immediately to the vertical (or was it an oxer?) I heard the same thing about the limitations on Dressage to ability to afford the right horses, when I was watching Horse&Country.
Ironically, they seemed to think that the Warmbloods aren't doing as well in Show Jumping as the TB's, crosses and generally, lighter horses. I'M listening to you, even if the Olympic committee isn't! =D


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Corp, the course did seem to favour the smaller (16h) more agile horse - ie the TB, & the Irish Sports Horse (ID X TB) - maybe by design.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I think it's due to the speed issue. I also heard talk of the winners having better endurance. Still, WICKED hard course to navigate.


----------



## coffeebean264 (Aug 6, 2012)

It is on T.V. NBC shows it but only if you are watching it at the right time.I have talked to people who are watching it at home.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

We were able to view all the equestrian different classes on channel 4 nbc, channel 603 nbcsn and channel 356 msnbc here through directTV cable. Also many other stations for different sports. On the Olympics nbc website, you can check all the stations which you have and plot them out for next day viewing. I think we saw all the equestrian classes.

For those who don't have cable though, you would only be able to see the few classes they showed on the usual nbc channel.

I'm sure it has been annoying for those without cable.

Lizzie


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I did like you FeatheredFeet, I have DirectTV I thought all the coverage was great. I only missed one that was at like 4 am mountain time, otherwise the earliest was 7 am. 
I felt the coverage, even on cable was much better than it has been years before, it was usually on at one or two in the morning all the time.
The Free Style Dressage or Free Style Dancing was really nice to watch. Some awsome horses..


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi from a California grandma, transplanted from England.

Yes, I have watched Olympics faithfully, ever since I can remember and this was the finest coverage ever for all sports. I saw events I had never heard of, let alone seen. All very exciting. 

I shall be so sorry when this one ends.

Lizzie


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

People just cant relate to the english style riding. Seriously it's like watching paint dry. If we want more televised equestrian events we need events people can understand.
Endurance would be a great olympic sport. Would fit in well in television. The networks could cut to the race in between slow moments of coverage of other sprts for race updates. Track the leaders on a big map board. Highlight a few favored to win horses. The sport is also worldwide and covered by FEI rules. Cover the pitstops. Just make sure you hire some Nascar producers and anouncers. I have no idea why but they get millions of people all hot and bothered about cars going around in circles for hours. They're doing something.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

There is no reason why new competitions cannot be added to the Olympic programme but some horsey organisations have to make the request for them to be included in the games.

The existing competitions call for some very special horses, the value of which is just going to increase and increase. Totilas the Dutch dressage horse was sold for millions of Euros to the Germans who then planned to use it in the German national team. It is all a bit like Bolt being sold to the Trinidadians.

I have suggested an obstacle course on the lines of Le Trec which would be a race of spills & thrills and which might appeal to some new countries with a strong horse tradition. But it will take a formal approach for such an event to even be considered.
As it is, the Western tradition of riding is not represented in the games - and bearing in mind its influence around the world it should be. 

So maybe the ball is in your court Cowboys.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> People just cant relate to the english style riding. Seriously it's like watching paint dry.


Just because this is your opinion, doesn't mean it is true of everyone. 

Equestrian Olympic sports was said to have more interest than the other sports if this image is to be believed. 












Does anyone know if it is correct that NBC are not televising the paraolympics?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

its true of enough people that the networks dont show it. All about ratings.


----------



## Red Raiders (Aug 15, 2012)

It's all about the ratings. I was happy that they showed any equestrian to be honest…


----------



## PhelanVelvel (Jan 6, 2012)

So there's a thread on this. Good. Let me just say that the Olympic coverage in general makes me want to punch someone. I really don't care to watch any sport except the equestrian stuff, but if you want to watch the complete archery or fencing competitions live--just forget it, man, just forget it right now, because coming up next is twelve hours of swimming and floor gymnastics. No disrespect to those, but even the news people were making jibes at the "lesser-known" sports. It's like, you shut your effing mouth and respect all the sports, or don't say a single thing.

The equestrian stuff was on the "other" NBC channel, not even the main one. Fine, okay...but it was rarely on for more than an hour at a time. It's stupid. I'm sure I'm not the only person who feels that the equestrian stuff is way better than CONSTANTLY SHOWING SWIMMING. "THEY SWAM TO THE END OF THE POOL. THEN THEY SWAM TO THE OTHER END OF THE POOL. WOO!"

I tried to find places with the equestrian events being live-streamed, but none of those resources were available in the U.S. WHY? BECAUSE I CAN JUST WATCH IT ON NBC? NOT REALLY. Whatever. I went to the NBC website after the events were over and watched them, luckily they had the decency to upload them in their entirety. Lovely, no interruptions or commercials.

I just, ugh. Seriously, I don't know what to say. When I was online trying to figure out where in the hell I could watch certain events, I thought I was going to have an aneurysm. Certain links were only for certain countries, certain channels available only in certain areas, other channels not showing the whole event, limited places online to find the recordings once the events were over... Coverage of the Olympics seriously blows and is so disorganised and ridiculous.


----------

